# My Theater/Multimedia room



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

Here are a few pictures of my theater. It started off as a multipurpose room and gradually became a dedicated theater. It's far from perfect, but I will be moving soon and didn't want to spend a lot of money on the room itself. I plan on building a new dedicated theater from scratch after I move.

I apologize in advanced for the bad pictures. For some reason, my camera does not like blue.

Wide shot of the room with the lights on and projector off:


Wide shot of the room lights on projector on:
 

Amp rack (relocated since picture):
 

Sony Qualia 004 Projector:
 

*Equipment:*
*Projector:* Sony Qualia 004
*A/V Receiver:* Pioneer VSX-53
*L/R Amplifier:* Crown Audio XTi 4000
*Surround Amplifier:* Crown Audio XTi 1000
*Subwoofer Amplifier:* QSC PLX2 1802
*Main Speakers:* Nexo PS10
*Surround Speakers:* Yamaha S215IV (Soon to be replaced)
*Surround Back Speakers:* Klipsch B2 (Soon to be replaced)
*Subwoofers:* 2x DIY F-20 20Hz Folded Horn
*Processing:* Behringer DCX2496 (L/R & Subwoofer EQ/X-Over), Nexo PS10TD (L/R Limiter/Dyn-EQ), Symetrix 533E GEQ
*Screen:* 165" DIY screen
*Remote:* Logitech Harmony 890 Advanced with RF Extender
*Power:* Panamax MAX 5500 (Amp Rack), Monster Power PRO 3500 (Projector, HTPC, AVR)
*HTPC:* Dell Precision T7400 with Blu Ray drive and PowerDVD12


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great looking room.... Looks like it's an attic space?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice room! I like the blue lights.


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

27dnast said:


> Great looking room.... Looks like it's an attic space?


Thanks! It was originally meant to be climate controlled storage on the 2nd floor of the pool house. We turned it into a game room with an old projector and a gaming console set up in a corner. It ended up evolving into this. My next step is to build a dedicated theater room.


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

cavchameleon said:


> Nice room! I like the blue lights.


Thanks! I used to be a lighting tech before I moved to IT. I ended up keeping a few LEDs and decided to put them to use.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

I like this one. Then I am a blue light freak.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very cool! :T

I also am a sap for blue lights - they really make it look surreal.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

It feels like your room is from the future! I bet it would be an awesome place to watch Blade Runner, or Akira, or Terminator. Great idea with the blue lights, I wouldn't have thought they would work out so well if someone were just describing it to me, but seeing is believing.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

The room looks awesome..blue lights look great


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a cool (blue) room!..very nice!! :T


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!


----------



## cdunphy (Aug 25, 2012)

wow that looks great... my bedroom has the same kinda walls....Gives me an idea...
CD


----------



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

Cool space! LED's are the way to go now!


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

cdunphy said:


> wow that looks great... my bedroom has the same kinda walls....Gives me an idea...
> CD


Thanks! I've seen several listings on eBay for 16ft of blue LED tape for under $10 shipped. I think it would have a pretty cool effect on walls like that.


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

ManCave said:


> Cool space! LED's are the way to go now!


Thanks! I'm seen several people adding LED's to their theaters lately. I certainly enjoy the atmosphere they set.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

SI.Theater said:


> Thanks! I used to be a lighting tech before I moved to IT. I ended up keeping a few LEDs and decided to put them to use.


What kind of LED's are those. The cans look like fresnel and par.


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

Wardsweb said:


> What kind of LED's are those. The cans look like fresnel and par.


Here's a list of the LEDs:
5 Elation Opti 30 RGB (2 In the middle on the ceiling, 2 in the corners on either side of the screen, one above the screen)
6 Chauvet LEDsplash 86b (the 4 LEDs on the end corners of the ceiling [2 not shown], 2 on the back wall [not shown])
2 Chauvet COLORdash Accent (LEDs over the L/R speakers)
1 AmericanDJ Mega Pixel LED Strip (Above the screen)
20ft of Blue LED tape (Projector, stairwell, A/V rack)


----------



## sgoss66 (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW, SI -- that's a very cool space! Great place to watch a movie, it appears! I LOVE the blue lights...super effect!

Steve


----------



## MagnusAtom (Oct 23, 2012)

How about amps with blue lights? Some wonderful McIntosh maybe? ") 

The set up looks great!


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

sgoss66 said:


> WOW, SI -- that's a very cool space! Great place to watch a movie, it appears! I LOVE the blue lights...super effect!
> 
> Steve


Thanks!


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

MagnusAtom said:


> How about amps with blue lights? Some wonderful McIntosh maybe? ")
> 
> The set up looks great!


Thanks!

I wish I could afford a McIntosh!  My XTi's have blue lights, but they don't look near as nice as a McIntosh.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, S.I. pretty cool looking room. How big is it?


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

the_rookie said:


> Hey, S.I. pretty cool looking room. How big is it?


Thanks! It's 30ft long by 25ft wide.


----------



## the_rookie (Sep 30, 2008)

Great Sized room, must be nice to have a fuller sound. My room is only like 12x16. So im envious of your room size. And nice amps, where can you buy them.


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

the_rookie said:


> Great Sized room, must be nice to have a fuller sound. My room is only like 12x16. So im envious of your room size. And nice amps, where can you buy them.


I actually have a lot of acoustic issues in my theater. I suspect the lack of acoustic treatments and the angled walls are to blame. The mids and highs are pretty full and clear, but the LFE suffers a lot.

You should be able to find amps like that at a place like Guitar Center. The 2 with the LCDs are from the Crown XTi series. The 2 below those are from the QSC PLX2 and PLX series respectively. I ended up getting all but 1 off eBay.


----------



## jrnelson91 (Jan 22, 2013)

Great looking HTR, love the 165" DIY screen, thats a nice size screen!


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

jrnelson91 said:


> Great looking HTR, love the 165" DIY screen, thats a nice size screen!


Thanks! The biggest downside to the screen size is the image is a little dim with the Qualia.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

Your prior lighting days went to good use on this room. I think it looks absolutely amazing.

I am really loving it....keep us updated on any changes


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

jgourlie said:


> Your prior lighting days went to good use on this room. I think it looks absolutely amazing.
> 
> I am really loving it....keep us updated on any changes


Thanks for the kind words!

You've got a pretty impressive setup in your theater as well!


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

SI.Theater said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> You've got a pretty impressive setup in your theater as well!


Thanks....I got most of my ideas from this forum, and I think it's a great place to share this hobby we love.

Im sure you will enjoy your stay here as much as I have been enjoying it here.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

SI.Theater,

Thank you for sharing and your room lighting is so cool, I love blue. Couple questions I would like to ask, Is that a baby grand piano to the left of the screen and do you plan on doing any acoustic treatments to help the LFE in your theater room?


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

hyghwayman said:


> SI.Theater,
> 
> Thank you for sharing and your room lighting is so cool, I love blue. Couple questions I would like to ask, Is that a baby grand piano to the left of the screen and do you plan on doing any acoustic treatments to help the LFE in your theater room?


Thanks!

The piano is a Yamaha Clavinova CVP. I wasn't planning on doing any acoustic treatments in the room as I'll likely be moving within a year or so. Once I move, I plan on building a dedicated theater from the ground up.


----------

